# Nuclear Labs formerly known as the D-Line and Goldline



## Enforcer (Aug 4, 2020)

The D-Line, Goldline after being busted have resurfaced as Nuclear Labs now posting on ProM, BOP and ASF. Be very careful, David Esser was busted several months back by the feds and is likely attempting to make money to pay legal fees. Amazing he is willing to begin sourcing again and risk will be busted a second time. You have to believe the feds are watching him.

Bust link here -> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32065-The-D-Line-D-red-of-HU-BUSTED

If the money or gear is coming from or sent to North Attleboro, Massachusetts or Rhode Island or anywhere near there rethink you decision to use Nuclear Labs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2020)

my man the enforcer !


----------



## kdraoui (Aug 4, 2020)

Dred is one greedy bastard and stupid to match. I see him arguing with a few guys in his thread at ProM who have figured out it is him. Looks like he had Big A delete a few posts too. D-line, Nuclear Labs, Integrity what next. He's going to get busted a second time, hopefully he doesn't take down a group of brothers with him.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Next time would be the 3rd time.....




kdraoui said:


> Dred is one greedy bastard and stupid to match. I see him arguing with a few guys in his thread at ProM who have figured out it is him. Looks like he had Big A delete a few posts too. D-line, Nuclear Labs, Integrity what next. He's going to get busted a second time, hope fully he doesn't take down a group of brothers with him.


----------



## chandy (Aug 4, 2020)

Back before I found this forum I saw a bunch of stuff about them. And people were saying they were still buying from him after he got busted. I'm surprised he is still around again after like 6 months of selling again or so


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 4, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have been here since day 1, who is enforcer?



I would like to know as well lol. And how is he blue?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I would like to know as well lol. And how is he blue?


he will  kick your ass


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> he will  kick your ass



Why you always resorting to violence?


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2020)

great heads up. Thank you Sir.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Why you always resorting to violence?



Violence sovles everything!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2020)

Enforcer is like The Wolf, from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2020)

If you use him, there's a chance your sending your money to the feds...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 5, 2020)

#maga..............



dieyoungstrong said:


> if you use him, there's a chance your sending your money to the feds...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 5, 2020)

Dudes in another forum or 2 are actualling linking this thread to show the enforcer dont play..... Chuck Norris stand no chance.... Neither does the international man of mystery....


----------



## testboner (Aug 5, 2020)

D-line (David E.) was not “Integrity” (Integrity was an independent operator). And Nuclear is not David E (formerly D-line). Nuclear has ad at David’s board, but David isn’t connected outside of that. 
Believe what you may, but that’s the bottomline.


----------



## Roc (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes tb is right.  Seems like they always go down when Rec drugs are brought into the mix


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 7, 2020)

sounds like a clusterfuk im sticking with napsgear


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> sounds like a clusterfuk im sticking with napsgear


better go with uncle Z..stay safe


----------



## hbone (Aug 8, 2020)

Tb is correct . Integrity was old brewer of his  Y***s  .  gonna be careful it because he brewed and pressed tabs for a number of people.  

Now maybe Esser set up Intergrity. They Nuclear seemed awful eager to step int fill the void on those baords.

Thx for the invite Mugsy


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rec drugs will do it.


----------



## Monster053 (Aug 17, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> sounds like a clusterfuk im sticking with napsgear




Napsgear?!!?!  :32 (6): Is anything from there even decent? They were the first place I ever ordered from about 7 years ago, and what I ordered not only wasn’t the right lab I chose, but definitely underdosed


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2020)

Monster053 said:


> Napsgear?!!?!  :32 (6): Is anything from there even decent? They were the first place I ever ordered from about 7 years ago, and what I ordered not only wasn’t the right lab I chose, but definitely underdosed



He was being sarcastic. :32 (17):


----------



## mugzy (Aug 25, 2020)

I have not seen anything posted online about Yates84 being busted.

If he knew D-red was busted why would he put up a list on D-red's forum shortly after D-red was busted? This doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 25, 2020)

This is a reminder of how there are serious consequences in this game ... of course you can buy weed on practically any corner in the USA ... and even if caught ... you get what amounts to a ticket in most placed these days ... PED's are although a different situation .. thank you Mugzy for the reminder.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 25, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I have not seen anything posted online about Yates84 being busted.
> 
> If he knew D-red was busted why would he put up a list on D-red's forum shortly after D-red was busted? This doesn't make sense to me.



Asking to learn, rather than to challenge:  If Yates84's List is relatively new, why would we expect him to be busted so soon?  Wouldn't it be more likely LE is very aware of him and is giving him more time to provide evidence against him, and/or to use him as bait that will lead them in other directions?


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 27, 2020)

Yates was not on Dreds board.


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks like Nuclear (D-red) was kicked off Promuscle.


----------



## horsefli (Oct 27, 2020)

If he isnt the same why did he ban me and just take Nuclears word i shorted him? And why would I short someone who could just keep what I sent and stick it to me. Testboner, Roc id been on HCU for years, you guys seen my name there. I never once had a bad incident, nuclear pipes up I shorted him And D- just bans me. I never shorted anyone, if it was the shit feel out on the floor or something, complete bullshit after years of using D. Hell to sav some sort of face i said id no less than send half of what was short just to keep things somewhat straight. Bitch move to ban me!


----------



## mugzy (Oct 27, 2020)

horsefli said:


> If he isnt the same why did he ban me and just take Nuclears word i shorted him? And why would I short someone who could just keep what I sent and stick it to me. Testboner, Roc id been on HCU for years, you guys seen my name there. I never once had a bad incident, nuclear pipes up I shorted him And D- just bans me. I never shorted anyone, if it was the shit feel out on the floor or something, complete bullshit after years of using D. Hell to sav some sort of face i said id no less than send half of what was short just to keep things somewhat straight. Bitch move to ban me!



D-red has never been known as a stand up guy. He has quite the bad reputation over the years and continuing to source steroids after having been charged by the feds is a new low for him. Of course he is one and the same with Nuclear. No real source would post a list on D-reds forum after he was busted.


----------



## horsefli (Oct 27, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Yates was not on Dreds board.


he was for a short time, right before he got nabbed, i was along time member there who nuclear or d both screwed over.


----------



## horsefli (Oct 27, 2020)

mugzy said:


> D-red has never been known as a stand up guy. He has quite the bad reputation over the years and continuing to source steroids after having been charged by the feds is a new low for him. Of course he is one and the same with Nuclear. No real source would post a list on D-reds forum after he was busted.


Several reputable places still there, giant, hupharma, and a few others and until this deal with Nuclear never had an issue, he screwed me though!


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Some dude put em on blast the other day and they deleted all the threads from ASF


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 28, 2020)

horsefli said:


> he was for a short time, right before he got nabbed, i was along time member there who nuclear or d both screwed over.


What was your name over there? I was also on for a few years.


----------



## horsefli (Oct 28, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> What was your name over there? I was also on for a few years.


Horsefli always has been i just made an account on one other site with a different name. but yates was there and was pretty cool dude. sounded like he got hit hard from some of the other members at HCU.


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Hupharma must have gone back? They weren't there 2 months ago when I went in there. It was a ghost town too. They booted me though but its cool.


----------



## ItalianMuscle (Nov 1, 2020)

testboner said:


> D-line (David E.) was not “Integrity” (Integrity was an independent operator). And Nuclear is not David E (formerly D-line). Nuclear has ad at David’s board, but David isn’t connected outside of that.
> Believe what you may, but that’s the bottomline.



You're so far up d-reds ass its not even funny. Integrity(yates84) was brewing for d-red and a handful of other labs.   It was quite obvious what was going on at ProMuscle, and musclemechanics his rep, pretty much blew d-red(Dave essers) cover. Its blasted all over the forums(ASF, BOP, and PM) who Nuclear is. The reason he left ProMuscle, because he was getting ZERO business in his thread. Only time he ever posted was to tell everyone to stop cluttering up his thread and to give his new email.  And go to his nuclear thread over at ASF, his new rep (Jolter) and him(Nuke) are the only ones that post. LOL.. Again, getting ZERO business there too.  And BOP got rid of him. LMAO!

You must think the membership at all these forums are stupid or something. Im surprised you're not repping for Nuclear, or maybe you're his remailer?  And lets not forget the janoshik lab tests on 4 of his products. I can post up the lab reports if you wish, but you already seen them and cried foul.. LOL.  Underdosed and not even up to par with label claims. And he doesn't even know how to spell Testosterone.. See pic

Please give us a reason why you like this fool so much? I got more dirt on this guy and we are barely touching the surface.. He was buying fentanyl raw from a source at pro muscle while he was goldline, source was Pehlwan Pharmaceuticals.  He actually never got the package because the first package was seized, and so was the reship. Then claims to everyone on PM that he was scammed..lol. Classic. He never was scammed, he just lost $5000. How many reships can one get? lol..  And this wasn't his first encounter with fentanyl either.  Great guy pressing fentanyl tabs..


----------



## ItalianMuscle (Nov 1, 2020)

kdraoui said:


> Looks like Nuclear (D-red) was kicked off Promuscle.



He wasn't kicked off, he just didnt pay his monthly source fee. Hard to make a $1200 payment, when you have no sales.. lol


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 2, 2020)

horsefli said:


> Horsefli always has been i just made an account on one other site with a different name. but yates was there and was pretty cool dude. sounded like he got hit hard from some of the other members at HCU.



yates was a great guy! Made some great gear. He took good care of me. Sorry to see him in so much trouble.


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 2, 2020)

ItalianMuscle said:


> You're so far up d-reds ass its not even funny. Integrity(yates84) was brewing for d-red and a handful of other labs.   It was quite obvious what was going on at ProMuscle, and musclemechanics his rep, pretty much blew d-red(Dave essers) cover. Its blasted all over the forums(ASF, BOP, and PM) who Nuclear is. The reason he left ProMuscle, because he was getting ZERO business in his thread. Only time he ever posted was to tell everyone to stop cluttering up his thread and to give his new email.  And go to his nuclear thread over at ASF, his new rep (Jolter) and him(Nuke) are the only ones that post. LOL.. Again, getting ZERO business there too.  And BOP got rid of him. LMAO!
> 
> You must think the membership at all these forums are stupid or something. Im surprised you're not repping for Nuclear, or maybe you're his remailer?  And lets not forget the janoshik lab tests on 4 of his products. I can post up the lab reports if you wish, but you already seen them and cried foul.. LOL.  Underdosed and not even up to par with label claims. And he doesn't even know how to spell Testosterone.. See pic
> 
> Please give us a reason why you like this fool so much? I got more dirt on this guy and we are barely touching the surface.. He was buying fentanyl raw from a source at pro muscle while he was goldline, source was Pehlwan Pharmaceuticals.  He actually never got the package because the first package was seized, and so was the reship. Then claims to everyone on PM that he was scammed..lol. Classic. He never was scammed, he just lost $5000. How many reships can one get? lol..  And this wasn't his first encounter with fentanyl either.  Great guy pressing fentanyl tabs..



yates was at one time but was not brewing for him after a falling out.


----------



## Blacktail (Nov 2, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I have not seen anything posted online about Yates84 being busted.
> 
> If he knew D-red was busted why would he put up a list on D-red's forum shortly after D-red was busted? This doesn't make sense to me.


he never put a list on his board. I was told they had a falling out and had nothing to do with him anymore.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 2, 2020)

What a fun read...
If you've been around long enough ,you see some crazy s***.But mainly you don't get caught up in it as this thread describes.. sources come and go.. people get screwed,and the bad guys just make up a new name for their snake oil.. it's just part of the game.. I've found a couple,mainly 1 great supplier I've used for years..and NO I'm not saying who..but if you find a guy that has some integrity as I have..you don't go anywhere else.. Oh te B.S. that's going around.. I'm glad I don't play that crap..
I order...pay... recieve...But mainly,it's the honesty.. it's not if a problem happens it's when and each time,he's done me better than right..so after yrs of praying not only am I going to get anything but will it be right??is over For now..I went off the grid a few months ago...I got the same old crap..tons of unwanted grief.. That's not for me..

.


----------



## tomcat (Nov 3, 2020)

thanks for posting this


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm glad Doc brought me over here from ology
Don't have to worry about this type of b/s.

Anything I've read in the past on this forum (Tiller mostly) 
has been delt with and done with. Too much dummies and drama on these other boards.


----------



## datum (Dec 8, 2020)

When does D-red go to court? Its been almost a year since he was busted.


----------



## Solidzdawg (Dec 8, 2020)

Everyone getting busted makes me realize that it’s super important to practice safe procedures when dealing with this stuff!


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 20, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I have not seen anything posted online about Yates84 being busted.
> 
> If he knew D-red was busted why would he put up a list on D-red's forum shortly after D-red was busted? This doesn't make sense to me.



Because some people can't wrap their minds around the fact they can actually be caught until they do. He was 1000% Integrity. Thought if he just bailed a few states he would be good. He was actually a really good dude. Sucks he couldn't just chill and walk away from it..


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone know what is going on with musclemechanic?


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 6, 2021)

Has not been on any board in months. I talked with him 3 weeks ago, but have not heard anything more from him.  He helped me massively, would hate to see anything happen to him.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 7, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> Has not been on any board in months. I talked with him 3 weeks ago, but have not heard anything more from him.  He helped me massively, would hate to see anything happen to him.


His last posts were the end of Nov up to Dec 3rd. Unfortunately, it's probably safe to say he may be involved in said bust. I've seen his "username" log in on another board recently, but I'm not gonna message him to find out he's been compromised.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2021)

D-red - David Esser will be in court for a bail revocation hearing today.


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 7, 2021)

mugzy said:


> D-red - David Esser will be in court for a bail revocation hearing today.


Are you planning on storming the court house?


----------



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2021)

Lizard King said:


> Are you planning on storming the court house?



No however maybe Ronus is 

I would be curious who is running his forum from behind the scenes. HC was mentioned in the article and I would have no doubt they took his computers in this bust.


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 8, 2021)

Deleted my account over there!


----------



## mugzy (Jan 8, 2021)

Bail revoked today 

https://www.thesunchronicle.com/news/local_news/bail-revoked-for-north-attleboro-man-charged-with-leading-alleged-steroid-distribution-ring/article_83d95626-f0e3-5b42-a244-ea2484340442.html


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow, to bad, but he did this knowing what would happen.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 13, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> Wow, to bad, but he did this knowing what would happen.



$350K over two years I would guess is a low number. He had several lab aliases.


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 14, 2021)

He probably has a shitload of bitcoins!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 17, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> Has not been on any board in months. I talked with him 3 weeks ago, but have not heard anything more from him.  He helped me massively, would hate to see anything happen to him.


He was pretty active on ASF yesterday and today, said his whole family got covid and has been working a lot to recomp losses for the missed work and contract he lost.


----------



## Swiper. (Mar 21, 2021)

https://patch.com/massachusetts/attleboro/three-guilty-north-attleboro-steroid-distribution-case

Alison Shepard Esser and James McLaughlin of North Attleboro and Mason A. Nieves of Providence will receive reduced sentences for cooperating with investigators in building a case against Esser's husband, David Esser, who headed the ring. The three were accused of helping David Esser import steroids from Hong Kong.


looks like Yates84 is a snitch


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey, Swiper, thanks for sharing over here.  It's looked for a while like LE was handling Esser/Dred himself with kid gloves ... maybe this debunks the kid gloves theory(?)

SO many directions a case against David Esser could go  ..........


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 22, 2021)

So he is only getting charged for importing not selling? I could not open the article.


----------



## mugzy (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks like D-red will plead guilty tomorrow 3-23 - North Attleboro man to plead guilty to heading nationwide steroid ring, court records show | Local News | thesunchronicle.com


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 22, 2021)

Still looking at some serious jail time.


----------



## KevinD (Mar 23, 2021)

strango never heard a back thing about him got 7 years. vis vires 9 years. and musclehead got 10 years...


if goldline gets less than 10 years than i will be surprised at the curuption BS going on in courtrooms...

HE WAS BUSTED AND WENT BACK TO SELLING. HOW CAN A JUDGE GIVE HIM A SECOND CHANCE.

HE SAYS HE ONLY HAS 300K IN BITCOIN  BUT BITCOIN WENT FROM LIKE 4K TO 60K IN A YEAR. HOW DOES THIS MAKE SENSE LOL.

he is a fraud and him and his FAT WHALE EX WIFE (who i hate the most just for having access to all these anabolics and being a fat slob peice of shit) should get 10+ years.


he is most likely rating on everyone he knows and using his old forum  vet accounts to bust others to save his ass. he deserves to be locked up for being a POS rat trying to bring others down with him.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 12, 2021)

Esser is scheduled to be sentenced on June 7, 2021.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like Esser's Wife and boyfriend only received 6 month home confinement for their role.

North Attleboro couple gets home confinement, probation for role in steroid ring | Local News | thesunchronicle.com


----------



## Jin (Apr 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Looks like Esser's Wife and boyfriend only received 6 month home confinement for their role.
> 
> North Attleboro couple gets home confinement, probation for role in steroid ring | Local News | thesunchronicle.com



[FONT=&quot]“I’m ashamed and embarrassed. Given the chance to go back and do things differently I would,” Shepard Esser told the judge when he asked if she had anything to say.

Not sure why anyone would
feel
ashamed to have distributed steroids. Getting caught? Sure. 


[/FONT]


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 22, 2021)

His gear was actually solid.. liked the presentation too


----------

